# Border Collie babies



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Okay by request (Jean and Amaruq you know who you are!







) here is my temp foster family:

Here's mom in the nursery aka my sleeping porch








And here's a closer pic of mom. She's not a great mother but she's an AWESOME dog! 








And here are the kids (damp from this morning's bath) - Oddly enough the amount of white on their faces is exactly correlated to size. The biggest by far, is the only boy. Half his face is white. I'm curious to know if he'll have a blue eye on that side. Border Collies are so cool in all their colors!
My little piggy man

















And the biggest stripe girl - she's a sweetheart, very placid and loving

















This one is my favorite - she's the medium sized girl. Always the first one into anything new

















And last but not least - the tiniest puppy. She's a little more hesitant but such a little darling! Her facial markings are just like her mom's

















And here they are sleeping it all off
The two smaller puppies








And the two chunkers


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

They are adorable! I love border collies but they are too nutty obsessive for me...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They are adorable! Agree with Ruth, I'd have to have some sheep on hand to keep one busy. Almost got a pup last year for my daughter to start 4-h agility, I am so glad DH nixed it...


----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

aaaaawe Border babies are adorable. The boy is a moose, but the "bigger striped girl" is gorgeous.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Disgustingly cute





















I can't take springtime and all these new puppies!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

So precious!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Pretty babies with such expressive faces and little freckeled noses I just want to kiss. THe borders at our local dog walk trails are wonderful dogs, they do like to be rather focused on things, but they are also generous with the kisses and snuggles.


----------



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

They are adorable! I love the markings on them, especially the one with the half white face


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Oooooh! Border collies are such great dogs. Too sensitive to me now I know better, but there will always be a soft spot for them in my heart.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

They are adorable!!!







I see you refrained from photo shopping the male!







(Yes I noticed)


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThey are adorable! I love border collies but they are too nutty obsessive for me...


DITTO..................


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

oh, what precious babies! Mom is beautiful as well








Love border collies too. I just do not think I am smart enough to own one!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

What great looking pups, I can't wait to get to work now. I work with about 20 BC's daily. The mom is also a beautie..... How old are the pups now? 

I love all the comments on BC's. Although I work with so many of them, I am not so sure I could own one. I think I would have to give up my job just to keep up with them.

Seeing these pups is reminding me when I foster a litter, I was never more exhausted.....


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Aaaaw, I just love border collies! Grandma's neighbor, a dairy farmer had like 10 to bring the cows out of the pasture. They were great dogs! Not skittish like I've seen at herding now days.

Wouldn't mind owning one. I kind of like nutty and neurotic!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

They are so stinkin cute.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes, I came back for seconds......


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Mom is GORGEOUS! Wow! 

I like tiny baby girl. She and I could be hesitant together for years. Me and my border collie...in a lifetime of analysis paralysis.









I think Ava is part BC. And part Chow. So I am not sure how that works out. Well, actually I do-if you combine those two breeds, you end up with a monkey dog.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

@ Jean


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

they are adorable


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

What cuties! I LOVE our herding trainers BC's...and especially when she has a litter of puppies!!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes Amaruq, I refrained, although I did contemplate how one might use the stamping tool to create merle spots! 

Thanks everybody for the comments!







I quite like BCs myself. I love the intelligence and the dedication, but like others have talked about - they are so smart and finely tuned, training them requires that you bring your A game every time, because they've always got theirs! When I was doing basic obedience with our personal BC if she sat and then moved her right paw and I clicked, the next time she'd sit and move her right paw. She is like a big radar dish for any scrap of information. My GSDs, in contrast, are also very smart but are more forgiving of my occassionally less than savant-like moment. 

This particular mom had never been on a leash until Monday and now (basically on her own) heels along in perfect heel position no matter which way you go - or if you go backwards. She's something else. What I really do like about them is that the ones I've met have been super wonderful with all other dogs and strangers. Makes a nice change of pace from some of these other clowns!







This little mom is such a tramp, every time we go for a walk she's like "oh! Clearly those people need a nice soft dog to pat! Let's go over there!" to everyone we see. And my BC is exactly the same way.

I am happy to report that the metronidazole has done its work and things on the sleeping porch (aka "the poop deck"







) are MUCH improved this morning!!!







They're leaving this Saturday to go to BC rescue







just when I got them all sorted out!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh they are WAYYYY tooo cuuttee!!! I just wanna snuggle with them, and love on them, hug 'em and kiss 'em... too precious!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I think they are amazing dogs. I see a lady when we're walking who has a tripod - Lucy. It was a long time before I even noticed she had a leg missing because she's as fast as greased lightning and is always chasing a ball!

The tiny baby girl would be my pick...oh my gosh, she is adorable!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Complete cutness over load!!!







Good shots of the pups!!! 

A neighbor here in the burbs has 2 pups right now (under a year), I think it is a family effort, they work with them...One is blk and white, one is liver and white...which I had never seen before...Very cute! 

I have a JRT and GSD...that is enough dog brains in my house to keep me busy...


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq This little mom is such a tramp, every time we go for a walk she's like "oh! Clearly those people need a nice soft dog to pat! Let's go over there!" to everyone we see. And my BC is exactly the same way.


My trainers dogs are the same way!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Aweeeeee I wanted to keep watching these guys grow up!! Where are they headed if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I know! Me too - especially now that they're not constantly covered in poop. Metronidazole I love you!









They just started playing yesterday and today. They're not very coordinated but it's hilarious to watch. Also mom is starting to let her inner Border Collie hang out a big more. I was going to say she was "laid back" for a BC but perhaps not. The sleeping porch is on the second story and she's been flying around the room after the birds she sees go by.







Silly girl! She'd make somebody a heck of an agility dog - her focus and attention to detail is phenomenal. She's attuned to the slightest cue from the person and I only wish my dogs had recalls like her's. 

ETA: forgot to say - they're going to West TN Border Collie Rescue out of Memphis. This will be the first time I've ever worked with them but so far it has been very positive.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

How adorable! I grew up with a BC... she was amazing. Her "job" was to herd us kids around when we were playing out in the field, keep us from getting too far away. At least, she thought that was her job! I'd love to own another, someday, when I have the energy! 

I love that boy's face! How cute!


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

I love all dogs. Puppies are irresistible and these guys are way too cute.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

But but but Western TN is the wrong way from PA!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes, that did occur to me - I'm sorry! We're just both going to have to be strong and hang on for the dog we really want. 

They sure are tempting though aren't they?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I figured I would wake up to a certain male become "blue merle" over night.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I was almost hoping they would head to NY and I could thrown them a slumber party for the night or something.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Is there more pics?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Haven't taken any more but will try to tomorrow since it's their last day here -









It's amazing how much they change each day. They're getting downright coordinated!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

How cute are they! Do you have homes for them when they are ready?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm just a temporary holding spot - got them out of the shelter until we could arrange transport to their receiving rescue, so all the adoption stuff will be up to the receiving group. I just get the puppy snuggles!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

They're simply precious. I too love BCs. Though sometimes I wonder if they would be too much for me. I'd still be willing to find out.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh they are soooo sweet and adorable!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoThey're simply precious. I too love BCs. Though sometimes I wonder if they would be too much for me. I'd still be willing to find out.


I do not think they would be too much for you, Jamie.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Such darlings.


----------

